# Transcatheter Paravalvular Leak Closure



## leahlhaynie (Aug 7, 2012)

I do not have any dictation to share, as my physician wants me to research the billing and reimbursement prior to attempting this procedure.

He wants to close defects in either the mitral or aortic valve using one of the Amplatzer devices. I'm leaning towards 33999 with a crosswalk to 93580. Another opinion would be very much appreciated.

Thanks!

Leah


----------

